

Show HN: Our new platform to generate mind-maps with the crowd - cowonder
http://www.cowonder.com/??

======
duiker101
What are you showing us? a landing page? Great! I'm so excited! I am afraid
you wasted an opportunity. I really prefer to see a product, even very young
than a landing page.

~~~
cowonder
Thank you, great approach. Please check this out: <http://vimeo.com/48678780>

